# Saturday afternoon session Port Phillip bay



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I may be able to sneak out this Saturday afternoon somewhere on the eastern side of PPB. I'm keen to hunt down some calamari and pinkies if anyone has a recently productive area in mind?

I was thinking Black rock but I'm not to sure how well it has been fishing :?

Milt,


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Little birdy told me you have a Sat morning appt on the western side.Or is that a diffrent Milt.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Milt,

RodL and I sounded up what I reckon were Snapper at Mentone last Saturday. We only managed to pull up pinkies though.

I'm still deciding where to fish on the weekend.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck the Miltman...milk what ya can outta the bay on a fine Sat-ur-day. I'm in for a Sun morning quickie


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Donutslayer,
You must be psychic, I was thinking out west to visit my block to do some kind of rain dance with Poddy before it pisses down on Sunday.
Kelly the salmon tend to come on just before rain so out west could be really something on Sunday.

Poddy what did you have in mind?
Grant and Rod let me know your intentions if you feel like company. I have some nice bloody pilchards i may throw at some snapp haunts 8)

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Milt, check HobieV's ***** thread


----------

